# How can I play Goat Simulator with controller?



## P4-630 (Dec 24, 2014)

As the title says, how can I play Goat Simulator with one of my controllers?
I cannot find any settings in the game to select a controller and I'm unable to change the key controls in the controller buttons.
I tried xbox 360 controller and MS Sidewinder.

Edit: I tried Pinnacle Game Profiler, but I don't know how to use it, there should be an easier way.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 24, 2014)

I just use the 360 controller, it picks up right away but yeah there's no button assign menu or anything. Are you connecting the controller before loading the game?

Y=baaaaaaaa!
X=lick
B=flip
A=Jump
RB=Ragdoll
LB=Slomo
RT=Head Butt/Kick
LT="R" key (action)
L Stick=Move (click to toggle run mode)
R Stick = Camera Orientation
D Pad Up=Zoom camera in
D Pad Down=Zoom camera out

BTW, I'm talking about steam version (don't know if there's a standalone version)


----------



## xvi (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm pretty sure my 360 controller works too. I can double check when I get home.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 24, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> I just use the 360 controller, it picks up right away but yeah there's no button assign menu or anything. Are you connecting the controller before loading the game?
> 
> Y=baaaaaaaa!
> X=lick
> ...



Yes I did, I have a wireless xbox360 controller before loading the game.
So I can use it even though I'm unable to assign any controls?
My MS sidewinder did not work at all.
Ok, I'll try again then. Thanks guys.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 24, 2014)

hummm.... I use the wired controller but _*I guess*_ your wireless should work as well. You've installed the wireless drivers, right?


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 24, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> hummm.... I use the wired controller but _*I guess*_ your wireless should work as well. You've installed the wireless drivers, right?



Tried again, yup It's working with the 360 controller now, just nothing to configure in the menu.
Thanks!


----------

